# Costume help



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey guys, I work as a barman in a club and on saturday the 30th they are having a huge halloween bash. I need to find an amazing costume/idea that can win me the competition yet i can still move about the bar in. I havent really got a budget to buy a costume. I have a large amount of fabric that i found in the loft which is a light brown/oatmeal colour, shinyish and has a square embroided pattern on it. im not sure what the fabric actually is though. I have an old singer sewing machine (straight stitch only) but im no wiz on it. Does anyone have any idea what i can do ? Thanks in advance :jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Can you make a long tunic kind of thing and go as a hunchback? Or some sort of reaper?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Remember, you can always distress the fabric or dye it.
Hmmmmmmm...costume ideas? I'll have to ponder that.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

I think your best bet is a Templar, from the Assassin's Creed games.

You make a tunic out of your fabrics and plaint a red cross on it (using latex based paint would work fabulous) and as for the chainmail, just follow this tutorial using an old knit sweater you can buy at any thrift store: http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Lazy-Mans-Chainmail-Shirt/

Im sure you can buy a plastic helmet at any costume shop/toy store, the same goes for the sword and possibly the gloves (but im not 100% sure)
If not, you could simply buy some of those yellow rubber gloves and a pair of thrift store rubber boots and paint them silver using silver spraypaint.

This costume would probably cost anywhere under 40$, possibly 30$ because I'm not a sooth-sayer. I would take me one day to make this... 3 days at the most, but hey, we all got s*** to do.

Hope I was helpful


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Also, a picture of the fabric would help us a lot.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm..winning + having to be able to move around = that's a tough one..(thinking)...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Screw sewing..use fabric glue or Mighty Mend It which is amazing stuff..all my ideas involve stilts...gotta think on this one. Wait a sec: How can you WIN the contest if you are an employee??


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

what about an amazing mummy?? Martha has a very realistic one....you could cross theme it and make it a Micheal Jackson mummy or something like that....(still thinking)


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> what about an amazing mummy?? Martha has a very realistic one....you could cross theme it and make it a Micheal Jackson mummy or something like that....(still thinking)


I too like this idea, with MJ's death, his name can be used without royalties paid so you can see MJ costume parts in any costume store now.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ok i can't work out how to add multiple quotes so here we go;

picture of the fabric










whenever we have theme nights we have a competition between staff for best dressed.

I have martha stewards halloween magazine with the mummy in that has a how to for the make up which i thought about doing but i don't really want to buy muslin for a costume when i have lots of this fabric.

I'm more into monster costumes or "fancy" costumes so the knight dosen't really appeal to me but thanks anyway.

i would love to have a stilt costume but can't afford them and i'm tall enough at work (6ft 3ish)

i can sew but i'm not amazing at it, so sewing isn't problem for me.

Keep the ideas coming  p.s sorry if some stuff dosen't make sense im using a flexible keyboard and i have given up re-typing bits lol


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Templars are fancy 

You could always go as Jesus.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can rip/shred that fabric as you would muslin..it will just take more work, as muslin you can rip by hand- that would need to be cut with dull scissors.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm sorry we aren't much help. Well... _I was_ anyway.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

You probably will need to dye the fabric to do anything Monster like. Then a much larger selection of possibilities from Grim Reaper to the already mentioned hunchback. The print looks a little too 'happy' to me. All I can think of for a costume looking at the fabric is a roll of Bounty paper towels.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi grim reaper,

This is not my area of expertise, but you know who is good at this? Ms Wicked or marcus132 ( http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8861 ). Both design some amazing costumes (do a search and check them out). I love your fabric but it seems to nice for a mummy, a knight might be OK. Maybe if Ms. Wicked or marcus 132 miss this thread you could message them for advice/help. I bet they wouldn't mind.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Burrp...no ideas here that would be fast and winners.


----------

